# What do you do if your shoes are too loose?



## darkzelkova (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay. Here is the situation. I got some new shoes, they are the proper size and everything, BUT, they are too loose. No matter what I do, my heel will ALWAYS slip. I could of course tighten the laces, but they are skate shoes so that would look like crap and entirely destroy the point of having them. I've tried tape (my sock still goes up and down and will give me blisters), I've tried heel inserts (does nothing), I've tried extra socks, taping the tongue down, putting foam EVERYWHERE in the shoe, everything. Does anyone have any advise? Some way to tighten the shoe without making it look like it's tightened?


----------



## Lofty (Sep 8, 2008)

lol.
get a different style shoe?


----------



## shelley (Sep 8, 2008)

If they are too loose, wouldn't that mean that they're NOT the proper size?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 8, 2008)

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe.... Extra socks


----------



## Carson (Sep 8, 2008)

That is why you try on shoes... don't just assume that because the listed size is typically what you wear, that they will fit correctly. How old are you? If your feet are still growing, stick the shoes in the closet and pull them out in 6 months and try again.


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow? It wouldn't be "cool" so you'd rather them be loose?


----------



## Musselman (Sep 8, 2008)

ok bud ... after time this slip of yours will go away. all i do is wear skate shoes and this happens at the start, but after time it will stop. i know this may seem like it doesn't make cents, but just trust me...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

shelley said:


> If they are too loose, wouldn't that mean that they're NOT the proper size?



um yes. i think really they must be too big...?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 8, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> Okay. I could of course tighten the laces, but they are skate shoes so that would look like crap and entirely destroy the point of having them.




Um. Wow.

No comment.


----------



## Jai (Sep 8, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> Okay. I could of course tighten the laces, but they are skate shoes so that would look like crap and entirely destroy the point of having them.




You already have your answer (tie your laces), it's just that you're choosing fashion over function. If you want to look "cool", and don't want to tie your laces, then like other people have said, get a smaller shoe.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 8, 2008)

Another thing you may want to do is look for the proper size. It may cost more if it's an oddball size. For example, my actual shoe size is 9EEE. But when I'm restricted on sizes (like at the bowling alley), I get 10 1/2 wide. Net result, the shoes are longer than necessary. Perhaps you have really skinny feet, and when you get the proper length in the commone sizes, they're too wide. 

Of course, I'm betting skater shoes don't really have all the various sizes, so yeah, just tie your laces.

Seriously, what's with people asking the most pointless questions? "I need to choose two names", "I need to make my shoes tight". It still doesn't beat that person at Twistypuzzles that asked, "How do I mail something?" He didn't want to know how to package puzzles, or what, he seriously didn't know if he should just slap on a bunch of stamps and stick it in the mailbox or what.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 8, 2008)

try this:

http://www.laufmalwieder.de/UserFiles/Image/barfuss laufen/Barfuss 3 hell Regensburg 2006.jpg


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah. Obviously fashion > function. I'll just hope it goes away in time  Until then I'll just tape my feet and tape them too the shoe, that way I shouldn't get blisters. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bryan (Sep 8, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> Obviously fashion > function.



You're quoting this equation out of context.

fashion > function when self-confidence = 0;


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 8, 2008)

Adjust the tension 
Break in the shoe.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

although it's daft that you should choose fashion over function... i do recall going on a school trip when i was about 15 and wanting to wear some horrible green shoes (i thought they were super cool at the time). problem was that they were FAR too big, so instead of wearing something comfortable, i decided to wear 5 pairs of socks to pad out the shoe. argh. we learn from our mistakes.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd just like to take this opportunity to say that not all of us from Calgary think that we need to wear our skate shoes super loose to look "cool".
I tie the laces on my skate shoes super tight, and I am also super cool.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe if the sole is worked in, your heel won't pop up as easily? Maybe bend the sole outward a lot before putting your feet in. Of course, using the laces is the best solution.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> I got some new shoes, they are the proper size and everything, BUT, they are too loose. No matter what I do, my heel will ALWAYS slip.



As others have said earlier in this thread, your shoes are in fact, not the right size.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, they ARE the right size. Half an inch from the toe is the end.

If I didn't think fashion > function, I'd go around in sweats and an ugly t-shirt all day. I wouldn't feel like showering. I'd wear crocs (god forbid).

Another reason I can't tie it super tight is that it would ruin the shape - and I wouldn't like to ruin it.

Well I taped my socks to the shoe, and by the end of the day it was worn in enough so that I didn't need to anymore! And now my heels don't slip! Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

There is more to size than just length


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> There is more to size than just length




I agree.


----------



## Musselman (Sep 9, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> Yes, they ARE the right size. Half an inch from the toe is the end.
> 
> If I didn't think fashion > function, I'd go around in sweats and an ugly t-shirt all day. I wouldn't feel like showering. I'd wear crocs (god forbid).
> 
> ...



im pretty sure i said they would stop and people r still *****in.... btw crocs r the worst things ever made!!!


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah thanks for that info lol, otherwise I dunno if I would have worn them.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 9, 2008)

Try tying a double knot?
Try washing them to shrink it?


----------

